# Need advice on meeting with lawyer



## andrea2828 (Jun 28, 2012)

I have scheduled my first attorney consultation for next week. 
Do they all do pretty much the same thing- talk about money, the process? Is there anything I need to bring or make sure I know before I go into this?

I'm so scared. It's only been 3 days, but he's not moving this thing forward so I feel like I need to. I still can't get him to sit down for more than 5 minutes and talk to me about anything (kids, bills, house, our stuff). He says he will tonight. I've promised him that's it's not going to be me begging to get back together hoping that will help.


----------



## nodespair (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi andrea, last year when I was going through this. I met with 3 different lawyers (all free initial consultations) before I picked one.So make sure you see more than one and are comfortable with your final pick. I do not remember bringing anything with me. They will explain the process and let you know what the next step is. My husband had just gotten a new job so I didn't know exactly how much he was making and they told me not to worry about that, they would find out. 

So definitely whoever you pick should make you feel comfortable. Also, I have seen some posts about lawyers not answering phone calls. I communicated through e-mail and phone and my lawyers always got back to me in a reasonable amount of time. That's all I remember, hope this is helpful


----------



## andrea2828 (Jun 28, 2012)

Since I posted this- I actually have scheduled another consultation and have a third lawyer to call.


----------



## nodespair (Jun 4, 2011)

Good! Don't let any of them pressure you. I remember one lawyer, a woman I met with made me feel really pressured. Like your husband cheated on you, what are you waiting for? Of course, she was right but you shouldn't feel like you have to do anything. The lawyer I chose always reminded me that we could change things later if we needed to.

I will feel like a fool once I go back to him since we canceled the divorce proceedings. I am sure they see this all the time but i will definitely feel embarrassed to face him. Anyway, make sure you feel good about the one you choose since it is your hard-earned money you are paying them.


----------

